# CanAm fancy "break in" fluids?



## KMKjr

Buddy of mine just purchase and brand spanking new '12 or '13 Canned Ham 800 XTR(?) and the dealer is telling him after 20 hours, he has to service the fluids because there is "break in" fluids in her (and at his expense), to keep his warranty valid.

I'm calling bullshat, but maybe I'm wrong once.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

They told me 10 hours and if the dealer doesn't do it the warranty is voided. They also told me not to use the high performance key till after the break in period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman

No doubt the "break in fluids" thing is a lie, and the fact that they have to do it is BS but they are right. It should be done before 10hrs IMO. The more oil changes during break in the better, period.

As it breaks in metal shavings are created, as well as carbon/raw gas in the oil due to rings seating. You don't want any of this in your oil.. want it clean as possible.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Yeah I was not happy either because it was around 110.00 for the oil change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

My dealer allowed me to do my own, and just told me to hang on to all my receipts and keep a good record in case I needed to bring it in for warranty. There is a "Maintainance Required" message that will flash on the dash sometime between the 10-20hr mark.....dealer did have to reset that for me.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## KMKjr

$260.00 for the mandatory service....

Just another reason I wouldn't buy a BRP, f'n ridiculous!

For 13k + tax, you would think they would just build that into the price somehow.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Yeah I got them to just do the oil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

a guy i know paid over 400.00 for the first service, then had to go back in 5hrs because the rear shaft u joint failed, no warranty replacement, dealer said it was not lubed properly,another 300.00, at 40 hrs total time had to have tranny rebuilt, seal failure allowing water an crud to enter the system, still no warranty support 2600.00, now with less than 100hrs total time ,the rear diffs going out going bad, he still has extended warranty left,just waiting to see what excuse they use to get out of this 1


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

That sounds like he just has a crappy dealer mine tried to get out of warranty work so I gave Can Am a call and they gave me a claim number and said to bring the bike back and give them the number and if they still refused they would find another dealer willing to do the work. The people at Can Am are good people and will jump through hoops to help you, dealers are just out to make money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

^ Exactly... I'd have called can-am from the start. That dealer sucks.


----------



## KMKjr

Read the manual and shows at 10hrs or 300km's (200mi) you should adjust valves eek, change oil & filter, rear end fluid, etc...

Looks like 5+ hrs maintenance for something 2 days old.....that's crazy!


----------



## mcpyro3

That's why i bought the maintenance plan for 1500 for the mav my first service is about 500 if i had to pay but now its free as well as every other service cam am recommends

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman

You can't take the book so seriously and bash the brand because of the book. The books recommendations are to protect them, and are "over cautious" because they know if you take extra good care of it the less chance they will have to warranty it. Same deal with all brands though, the problems come in when you have to figure out what services and periods before service are legitimate and which are just ridiculous.

Break ins regarding engine,trans, and diffs you SHOULD follow. Especially if it will void your warranty, it will prolong the life of all your major parts. It is a rip off that you have to pay so much and have a dealer do it but as said above that's probably the dealer not Can am...which sucks but you have to do what you have to do I suppose, the warranty BS after break in is much better.


----------



## rmax

wonder if theres a way to contact can am an see if a warranty claim has ever been filled on your bike, the dealer i spoke of eairler ,was buying insurance totals an reworking them -scam maybe


----------



## jrpro130

I agree with waddaman. Couldn't have said it any better myself!


----------



## JPBrute750

mcpyro3 said:


> That's why i bought the maintenance plan for 1500 for the mav my first service is about 500 if i had to pay but now its free as well as every other service cam am recommends
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I did this same for my '13 XMR cause to me you can't beat unlimited services (per book schedule for the hrs) , free pickup and deliver,first in line ahead of someone without the package and 10% of all parts and accessories. And this is all for the next 3 yrs for only $1499.


----------



## JPs300

I did my 10hr service myself & have also done my 50hr. - It all really comes down to your dealer. Some are genuine & want happy customers who will continue to use them through the years, some just want to make as much money as they can while they exist. 

Our dealer simply told us to keep the reciepts & write the hrs/miles on them to show when the work was performed(it helps that we use the BRP fluids). We've have ZERO warranty claim "issues", mostly little misc issues(an ignition switch, starter solenoid, etc) but even including a complete rear diff replacement on my bud's XMR went right through under warranty w/o any problems/questions/etc. - I just found a rear axle seal leaking on mine Friday, dealer ordered the parts for me & allows me to change them myself as long as I bring the old ones back in(Negates me basically having to take a day off to get the machine to them, plus they get re-embersed for the warranty work, thus it's a win/win for both of us). 



As for the "break-in oil" - *YES* there is such a thing, and it is actually fairly common even in most cars. The original/break-in oil is formulated different than standard oils, one specific thing I know of is a very high zinc content & fairly low detergent content. It's designed to allow the parts to establish a sort of "wear pattern" (aka seat-in) while spreading as little contamination as possible through the engine. That also means that it will absorb the initial combustion blow-by faster, thus causing it to break-down sooner. 

In a car you usually have 4+ qrts & a fairly large filter, thus it's not as much of an issue when left in longer as it is with a quad that has just over 2qrts & a filter that holds maybe 1/2 a pint. 









Waddaman said:


> You can't take the book so seriously and bash the brand because of the book. The books recommendations are to protect them, and are "over cautious" because they know if you take extra good care of it the less chance they will have to warranty it. Same deal with all brands though, the problems come in when you have to figure out what services and periods before service are legitimate and which are just ridiculous.
> 
> Break ins regarding engine,trans, and diffs you SHOULD follow. Especially if it will void your warranty, it will prolong the life of all your major parts. It is a rip off that you have to pay so much and have a dealer do it but as said above that's probably the dealer not Can am...which sucks but you have to do what you have to do I suppose, the warranty BS after break in is much better.


Well said. - As much as they are covering their own butts with keeping maintenance high, they are also covering yours by lowering your chances of having a "downed" machine.


----------



## whitesuspect

JPs300 said:


> I did my 10hr service myself & have also done my 50hr. - It all really comes down to your dealer. Some are genuine & want happy customers who will continue to use them through the years, some just want to make as much money as they can while they exist.
> 
> Our dealer simply told us to keep the reciepts & write the hrs/miles on them to show when the work was performed(it helps that we use the BRP fluids). We've have ZERO warranty claim "issues", mostly little misc issues(an ignition switch, starter solenoid, etc) but even including a complete rear diff replacement on my bud's XMR went right through under warranty w/o any problems/questions/etc. - I just found a rear axle seal leaking on mine Friday, dealer ordered the parts for me & allows me to change them myself as long as I bring the old ones back in(Negates me basically having to take a day off to get the machine to them, plus they get re-embersed for the warranty work, thus it's a win/win for both of us).
> 
> 
> 
> As for the "break-in oil" - *YES* there is such a thing, and it is actually fairly common even in most cars. The original/break-in oil is formulated different than standard oils, one specific thing I know of is a very high zinc content & fairly low detergent content. It's designed to allow the parts to establish a sort of "wear pattern" (aka seat-in) while spreading as little contamination as possible through the engine. That also means that it will absorb the initial combustion blow-by faster, thus causing it to break-down sooner.
> 
> In a car you usually have 4+ qrts & a fairly large filter, thus it's not as much of an issue when left in longer as it is with a quad that has just over 2qrts & a filter that holds maybe 1/2 a pint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ your 10hs service did you have to adjust your valves??


----------



## JPs300

No, but I probably should have done them a little sooner. I'm doing them now at around 100hrs and they're a ways off spec. 

*most dealers don't do them either, even when they charge you for it @ the 10hr. Honestly, I wouldn't even think to do them before 20-40hrs.


----------



## jrpro130

I did mine at 12hrs. None were too far out but they were way off. If that makes sense. They end up tightening up. 

I thought it was easy. And it idles better and of course less valve tick. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chopermech

Regarding warranty work, if the dealer charges you, and says its not warranty, then charges the manufacturer as warranty, then they get paid twice through stealing. Call can-am customer service if they charge you for what should be covered. Ask if a claim was filed for warranty. If they say no, tell the dealer you are willing to sue for your money back, i bet they give it to you on the spot...


----------

